# first FOTD in awhile*TinkerBell*



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Aug 27, 2006)

i was bored, so i decided to attack my cousin with makeup!
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4546/dsc0145zb0.jpg


http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7285/dsc0133cv9.jpg

unedited










hers a less photoshopped version






heres her normally








i used:
Mac: shadestick, overcast
Mac: shadestick, jade
La femme pigment: gold
Sabation Trucco: (forgot the name) but its the green in thier velvent ice collection
white eyeliner: smashbox


lips: 

nyx: natural lipliner
Lancome: juicy lipgloss (forgot name but the clearish pink glittery one)


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

OMG...fantastic!!!! So jealous of your skills!


----------



## Bre (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks fabulous, talented with make-up and photo shop ability - good for you


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 27, 2006)

VVEERRRYYY cool


----------



## koolmnbv (Aug 27, 2006)

omg I love love love it....it looks unreal and completely tinkerbell fantasy!


----------



## poppy z (Aug 27, 2006)

it's amazing. the lashes are : WAOW!!! So beautiful!


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 27, 2006)

My word this is absolutely amazing, I love it!


----------



## Delphi373 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow - so amazing!!! You always do such a fantastic job!!! Love it - your cousin looks beautiful!


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

You are mad talented!


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 27, 2006)

very creative and artistic!


----------



## holly_ho (Aug 27, 2006)

That's gorgeous and so original, awesome!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

It's cute, I love it.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Fun!!


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 27, 2006)

she looks beautiful. your one talented woman.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

very nice you are so creative!!!!!


----------



## Pei (Aug 27, 2006)

WOWser!

She has a great set of teeth! Look @ pic 2! Simply WOW!


----------



## hundove (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow! So beautiful.
For the first picture, how did you make the lighting and pic so bright?


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 27, 2006)

very creative, I love the photo effects too!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 27, 2006)

What foundation did you use on her?


This is absoutely brillant. MY you are amazing. Serious Talent here!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 27, 2006)

omg those pics look like they can be magazine ads!  What did you use on her lashes?


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Aug 27, 2006)

wow, this is beautiful. i dont comment much but your work always leaves me in awe


----------



## M (Aug 27, 2006)

Amazing! This look so phenomenol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 27, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!! :notworthy: .................. is all i can say! just wow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*wishes you posted more often*


----------



## MelodyKat (Aug 27, 2006)

I love the whole concept especially the eyeshadow above the brows and the rhinestones down her face! Bravo!


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 27, 2006)

Very creative!


----------



## stacey (Aug 27, 2006)

absolutely wonderful. i love it. what lashes are those?


----------



## Patricia (Aug 27, 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 27, 2006)

I want to see the unedited pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is gorgeous though


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 27, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Anha!! i bow down......... to you mama........ ur da shit........ and what u did to ur cuzzo is amazing... such talent.. if i ever make it back to cali im going to look u up gurl


----------



## arachno (Aug 27, 2006)

Outstanding!!  I wish I was your cousin.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Aug 28, 2006)

UNEDITED NOW POSTED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





the lashes i  got from my school, they are glow in the dark lashes, i dipped  the lashes is glitter.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Aug 28, 2006)

thanks gals!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 28, 2006)

wow your very talented 
Very pretty


----------



## n_c (Aug 28, 2006)

That is very creative


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

You are so talented!  That is so creative & beautiful!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 28, 2006)

saw the unedited pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. if i could hit the thank you button again, believe i would... over and over. You are MAD talented!!!!!!


----------



## User34 (Aug 28, 2006)

wow.. this is stunning! So creative and you did a EXCELLENT job =)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! i wanna see the unedited version too! this is GREAT!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 28, 2006)

wow. awesome pics!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 28, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks gals!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 1, 2006)

So dreamy and inspirational!!!! Wonderful job!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 2, 2006)

yikes, so talented! thats beautiful and creative. keep on painting faces girly!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You Can Do No Wrong! :notworthy: You Always Turn Make~up Out!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice job!  She's adorable!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 3, 2006)

wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im speechless!


----------



## mizzTruLe (Sep 18, 2006)

wow. very artistic. i love it!


----------



## nausea (Feb 27, 2007)

ho waw wow thats soooo pwetty ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very creative and nice performance
keep up the good work


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Haha. This like the coolest thing I've ever seen. Be bored & attack me with makeup*
*



*
*!!!!*​


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 27, 2007)

You have amazing artistic abilities. WOW!


----------

